# Night Out Dubai Expats



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

The next night out for the Dubai Expats.

Where: Madinat Jumeirah at Bar Zar (to start)
When: 17 July 2008 start at 7:30pm ish

Dress code? At Bar Zar it's casual, but if the event moves to one of the other areas it could be a bit more, so the flip flops might not get you past the door.

The menu is kind of light in terms of substance, but decent. Beverage selection is good.

If you can attend, please post. If more information is needed, please post.

We hope to see everyone.

Also would like feedback from everyone as to:

A Ski Dubai event
An Autodrome race event
An ATV Riding afternoon


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Count me in.

I'd also be up for any of the three other events


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Do any of you have facebook?

i would like to come but I am worried I won't have anything in common with anyone


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Alli

You are an expat - the other people going along are expats! I promise you'll have several topics to talk about including: the heat & traffic to start with. If nothing else you can ask Iron Horse why he thinks that throwing yourself out of planes is a good idea.  

I'm a definite maybe for that date, as I may be away.

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Throwing yourself out of a perfectly serviceable aircraft is a great idea. It's sooooooo much fun


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Iron Horse....another 2 for next night out in July.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Osh!

Fancy seeing you here 

_


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey M (oops )........Elphaba 

haven't been on this site for ages so thought I'd just check in


----------



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

nice - i'm moving to Dubai on the 13th - and there's an expat forum event right away!

will definitely try and make it, hope to get some tips on settling in from the veterans


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

count me and (maybe) my husband in.

although, I will likely down quite a few pints due to nervousness and then get loud and happy. hope you can all put up with that!


----------



## joannem (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi would love to attend the night out! as it will be my first one

Flying out this Friday very nervous but excited see you all soon


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Me me! And my other half. And anybody else I can rope into coming, lots of people still haven't signed up to the forum!

Def up for Madinat, racing etc. But I don't do snow sports. I can watch you all throw yourselves down the slope from the relative safety of the Apres Bar


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

Count me in.
how are we gonna know eachother


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

*How are we going to know each other?*

Personally, I'll be the one in the corner dribbling into an empty vodka bottle


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

I guess it's going to be hard meeting alot of people you have never met before at the the same time, but trust me, when comes to it, you'll cope.
there'll be some people standing in the corner.sign me in for that too..some socialites taking it really easy but at the end of the day everybody will mingle. No pain, no gain.


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi, first week in Dubai and glad that there is already an expat event. Have been reading the comments on this forum before moving here (very useful stuff!). Count me in for the next meet-up.


----------



## JulesLise (Jun 24, 2008)

Sam75 said:


> Hi, first week in Dubai and glad that there is already an expat event. Have been reading the comments on this forum before moving here (very useful stuff!). Count me in for the next meet-up.


Yes me too - I am moving to Dubai around 8th August so will keep an eye out for the next event after the July event.

Juliette


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I won't be there in time for this but will definately make the next one. I'm flying out on the 27th July.

My personal view on the other 3 suggestions are that they sound fun but as someone attending for the first time; I'd prefer a drink and get to know people.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't worry we always find each other! The last two times we've had a sign on the table announcing who we are, plus you can always ask for mobile numbers. And some of us have photos up (I look strangely similar to my cartoon character!).

Looking foward to meeting all the newbies


----------



## Elise_Marie (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm interested... But nervous just thinking about it...

We'll see if I can follow through :-/


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

If everyone has mobile numbers it should make things easier. Send a pm if one desires mine.

I look like B's character, but shorter and a soon to be haircut.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Dont forget to count me in

and you chose a good time ,i would be back from vacation by that time so definitely i will join.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

I guess you can attend the next night out which I would organize it and its around Aug 8 which is for my birthday...
I will post a new thread for that later....



JulesLise said:


> Yes me too - I am moving to Dubai around 8th August so will keep an eye out for the next event after the July event.
> 
> Juliette


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi all, count me in, I may be a little later than 7.30 (for some reason work always goes crazy on a Thursday afternoon) but will PM for mobile numbers

Ogri - I'm on facebook, PM me and will give my full name


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't look anything like my avatar by the way - although that would make me easy to spot.....


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> I don't look anything like my avatar by the way - although that would make me easy to spot.....




LoL....

I wont be there, as I have something else on...
Have a fab night !!


----------



## Danny Dubai (Jul 5, 2008)

can you count 2 more in 

Cheers


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey guys, Im new here just arrived in Dubai this week for a minimum of 12 months, looking to meet new people and friends, am looking forward to the event on the 17th July! If your interested in meeting for drinks before then let me know! Andrew


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey Katie, how doing, are you living/working in Dubai? ive jsut relocated here this week, so looking to meet new people. Let me know if you can recommend any good places for drinks / meeting new people. Cheers, Andrew


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

holy crap this could be a huge turnout

I think we will need someone to fly a flag on the table or something to help establish who we all are!


----------



## donna1 (Jul 6, 2008)

*count me in*

i would love to go, how does it all work? is this meeting a monthly thing?

where are we meeting?


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Wish I could join the group but I arrive on the 18th


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

go back to the first page ,you will find all information about the event..yes its a monthly get together


donna1 said:


> i would love to go, how does it all work? is this meeting a monthly thing?
> 
> where are we meeting?


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

i bet most of the people who said they come,will not come!!!! so dont worry about that...

but what im thinking about now is that "are there enough spaces in Bar Bazar"!!!!!



alli said:


> holy crap this could be a huge turnout
> 
> I think we will need someone to fly a flag on the table or something to help establish who we all are!


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi All 

I'm afraid hubby and I are going to have to pull out  

Hope you all have a fab time and will try to catch the next one


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> i bet most of the people who said they come,will not come!!!! so dont worry about that...
> 
> but what im thinking about now is that "are there enough spaces in Bar Bazar"!!!!!


Two floors and an outdoor patio area next to the water. No worries on us filling the place, there is plenty of space.

The easiest form might be to meet near the entrance on the entry floor and then move downstairs after time.

Any thoughts on this set up/arrangement B?

No need to panic on the details just yet, let's see as we get near the date to see how many will actually show. Will do one roll call a few days before.


----------



## Alistair0610 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll unfortunately miss this one as I only travel out on the 27th July, but you can count on me for future events.


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont get out till the 1st of August. Just let me know when the next one is & I'll be there!


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

There is a nice area by the bar with a table, on the top floor, that we could reserve. We can put an 'expat forum drinks' sign on the table, and expand out from the area as the night wears on


----------



## Laura B (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey,

I ve just moved to Dubai with my husband last week. My name is Laura Berry, I'm 27 and from Glasgow. We would love to come on 17th as really keen to meet some new people for some good nights out.

Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## donna1 (Jul 6, 2008)

*hi*

hi 

my name is donna, im 23 years old and also from glasgow. 
i moved to dubai a couple of mpnths ago, and my boyfriend is moving out in sep. 

how are you finding meeting ppl?

if you every fancy catching up for a coffee just let me know.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not too worried about the amount of tables..........I intend to be under one by the end of the evening


----------



## Obz (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I moved here from Melbourne a couple of weeks ago. Please count me in for next Thursday!


----------



## kris78 (Jul 8, 2008)

hii all 

such a great web site and great idea to meet up all in this way

am a bit nervus to meet u all !! not suppose to be nervus at all as i am a sales team leader  but i dont know i just feel it like that now


am 30, M , single, lived in dubai for three years then moved to abu dhabi for another three years and then i will be back to dubai during this month again.

i am so excited to meet new ppl in dubai and coming back to dubai's life as before 

count me innnn plz 

should i give or ask for anyone mobile no. here or in PM ?

cheers


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Iron Horse - we're gonna need a BIG table! Everyone wants to come along


----------



## kris78 (Jul 8, 2008)

BLM said:


> Iron Horse - we're gonna need a BIG table! Everyone wants to come along


hehehe i will try to find a lady tying her blonde hair up and wearing pink dress 

iron horse...is like an old fighter wearing metal top...


----------



## Laura B (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Donna,

Yeh that would be great. We just moved over last week and are still in our hotel just now. Move into apartment next week. I'm getting cabin fever in this hotel room as haven't got job yet so meeting for coffee would be great. Just let me know when suits you.


----------



## mublat (May 24, 2008)

i see a lot of people will be there nice


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

elphaba, will you be there?


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi everyone

Im not going to be out till end aug/sept but PLEASE keep these nights going as i dont know anyone out there yet!

hope to see you all out there

Dean


----------



## SassyParamedic (Jun 24, 2008)

*Hey everyone.. gonna be an expat soon !*

Hi All  

Nice to see that there will be some folks around to meet very soon after i get there. So far, hubby has job offer, he's an airline pilot, i'm a Paramedic. The airline is offering to give us a furnished apartment but i think its going to be in abu dhabi or near the airport. I want to be IN dubai. If we don't take the free housing, they only give us 3k allowance each month. Anyone know a good agent to meet up with to find housing ? He will be flying 5 wks on and then 3wks off During the 5 weeks of flying, i could go see him if he's in abu dhabi staying the night but i really want our home to be in Dubai. Any suggestions on where to live ? We would love the marina but with 2 mortgages still in the US ( houses on the market ) not sure if we can find something affordable. If not, any suggestions ? Looking forward to meeting you all. PS. .do any of you know the average pay rate for an 8 year experienced Paramedic ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alli said:


> elphaba, will you be there?



I might pop in for a couple, but I don't really like BarZar.


-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I might pop in for a couple, but I don't really like BarZar.
> 
> 
> -


We're only starting there, who knows where we'll end up Elphaba


----------



## Danny Dubai (Jul 5, 2008)

I am looking forward to Thursday and meeting every one i am assuming that we need to head to the largest group in the bar ? or is there a special Wave / handshake that we need to know


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

i think its about time for a roll call!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am liking the idea of a special wave and handshake! Suggestions?


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

I think it would be a great idea to have an Expat's Night sign on the table.
I'll head there after work so I could be there by 7-7:30 pm,,anyonelse could show up then?,let me know.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Heh, just moved in from the states so I'm a complete N00b. I'll prolly show up... I wouldn't know how to spot anyone tho or where I am since I've never been to Bar Zar. Is there any problems gettin' in if I roll through solo?


----------



## Laura B (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey,

Probably won't be able to get there until 8.30-9 because of work. What time are you planning on eating at?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I think we should all wear sombrero's and have the left leg of the trouser rolled up to the knee.

If we still can't be recognised, as you walk into the bar, a good "oggy oggy oggy" should give us a clue


----------



## kris78 (Jul 8, 2008)

hii
i wana know how many one will be attending  

and do u all knows eachother or most of u like me ..still new to this forum and this nice group 

kind of excited


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Iron Horse where are you?! You've got a big crowd to control ;-)


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

well, see ya all then by 8:30, i was planning on eating at 7,before my stomach flies start churning, anyway, guess i could have a latte or something till u guys show up,however, still the problem lingers, how will we recognize eachother,,how about we add eachother on the facebook? can't think of anything else.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure BLM said that she will put a sign on the table.


-


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay then, sorry it seems that my Alzheimer's keeps kicking in, i have such a lousy memory...


----------



## Lupo (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi,

in June I moved to Dubai and know only colleagues from my office. It´s nice to find you all here.

I would like to join you on thuersday evening. At the moment my girlfriend is visiting me and we will be there together.

Looking forward to seeing you...


----------



## Ladybird (Jul 13, 2008)

*Funnily enough it's raining back here!!!*

Hello Expats,

I stumbled onto your website only yesterday during a "living in Dubai" google search and I read most of your wonderful and encouraging comments, and I thought to myself, what a great bunch of people ..... So helpful! 

I am planning a move there in the next couple of months, following a recent visit and I'm wondering if you could kindly share your thoughts! 

32 year old single female from Lytham St Annes - Will I be safe on my own?
Pharmaceutical Sales Representative - Do these jobs exist for women?
Can I share with another female / friend - Does anyone want to adopt me?

thank you

R


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I started another thread just for those attending, so an actual count can happen. 

The tables will be first come first serve, as no reservations are accepted in the bar. So my advice is to send a pm with your mobile and I'll exchange mine so when people arrive they can ring me and find out where the group is at. Should a mobile not be exchange, then one takes their chance of walking up to a wrong table.

Please see the other thread if you are only going to attend.


----------



## kris78 (Jul 8, 2008)

if u guys found someone walking like he got lost then this is meeeeee 

hehehe


----------



## somthing71 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi all, last time I missed the meeting because I was out of the country, now im here its a good chance to meet all wonderful people there, count me please.


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

well actually Kris, i think most of us are new to this forum, so don't worry. Hope it turns out to be an exciting meet-up so we would do it so often.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Seems like a lot of new people may make this night, so for those of you if you aren't aware: Take a taxi if you are going to consume alcohol, zero tolerance by the police. If the taxi driver doesn't recognize the place, just tell him it is next to the Jumeirah Beach Hotel and near the Burj Al Arab.

When you walk in from the taxi drop off area go through the doors and turn right and then through the souk area toward Bar Zar.


----------

